# P0180 - Fuel Tank Temperature Sensor on a 1999



## NjKode (Jul 15, 2008)

I got a CEL light and just pulled this code.

Any suggestions on what I should check first also where this sensor is located so that I can look to makes sure the connections are in tact?


----------

